

Show HN: Find directions to the nearest fried chicken in the UK - orf
https://chickenchec.kr/

======
orf
There are plenty of apps for ordering takeaways online, but what if you are
somewhere new and want to get directions to the best local chicken (or other
food)? Google maps is the best for finding takeaways but the ratings are way
off compared to sites like Just eat or Hungry House.

This is hopefully going to aggregate these ratings and listings from a bunch
of sites, but I keep wondering if this even a problem that needs to be solved?

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm not sure it does - sorry. Half the fun of being in a new place is trying
out random venues to find something you like. If you only want to eat a
minimum quality of food, then why not just check into an expensive hotel and
eat in the restaurant? That's why those things exist in the first place.
Ratings are helpful up to a point, but the more efficient they are the faster
they undermine themselves as everyone crowds out the cool place and the
quality suffers. What you really want is the good place that not too many
people know about, what you get is the list of places popular with people who
like talking about themselves and telling everyone their opinions about
everything.

